# Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen



## AngelPepe (6. September 2014)

Hallo. Mal ein paar Fragen hauptsächlich an die Terhi Besitzer hier. Alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit Ihrer Fachkompetenz glänzen 
Habe ein Terhi Nordic 6020 und hatte demnächst vor mir das Boot etwas an meine Angeltätigkeit anzupassen. 
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Wie sieht es mit dem Festschrauben von Rutenhaltern, Kabelbefestigungen im Innenraum etc. aus, kann ich da problemlos ins ABS schrauben oder muss ich das dann noch abdichten? 
Wie und wo habt ihr den Geber fürs echolot befestigt? Auch da einschrauben mit was abdichten? Sikaflex? 
Hatte noch vor mir die Reeling anzubauen, da ich das Boot zusätzlich als Familien Wochenend tuckerboot nutzen DARF! |rolleyes und dann hat das Kind auch noch was zum festhalten. Außerdem hab ich dann auch noch eine Möglichkeit mehr Rutenhalter zu befestigen#6 
Für alle Tipps und Hinweise bin ich dankbar. Gerne auch mit Fotos :vik::vik: Danke


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Hallo Pepe;

Hatte mal das gleiche Boot und weiss das es eine gute Wandstärke hat. min. 5mm. (8mm ist wahrscheinlicher.!)
Kann man aber bei Fa. Terhi erfragen.

Ideal ist eine Nietmutternzange:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BGS-WERKSTAT...3305?pt=Kfz_Handwerkzeuge&hash=item335a2f0629

Die passenden Gewindenieten gibt es auch bei Ebay.

ZB.  50 Stück VA Nietmuttern M8 incl. Vers. 31,00 €.

Ein Freund hat so eine Zange und ich habe an verschiedenen Booten damit gearbeitet, alles hält Bombig.!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Hallo Pepe;

Habe ich eben gefunden, gibt es auch für nen schmaleren Taler.!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scheren-Niet...1766?pt=Kfz_Handwerkzeuge&hash=item2ed26ccea6

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*



AngelPepe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Festschrauben von Rutenhaltern, Kabelbefestigungen im Innenraum etc. aus, kann ich da problemlos ins ABS schrauben oder muss ich das dann noch abdichten?
> Wie und wo habt ihr den Geber fürs echolot befestigt? Auch da einschrauben mit was abdichten? Sikaflex?




moin 

im Innenbereich kannst du es Einkleben musst aber nicht ....da würde ich blind nieten  ..nur alles was im Außenbereich ist wo Wasser herankommen oder eindringen  kann solltest du alles einkleben ..mit V4A Schrauben und Sikaflex abdichten 

für den Echo gebe gibt es meistens ne Anleitung zum genauen Einbau mit zu #h


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Ich würde außenbords gar nicht schrauben oder nieten, die Theri Rümpfe sind ausgeschäumt und wenn durch die Löcher, trotz Abdichtung, Wasser hinnein gerät (soll ja vorkommen!), dann wird sich der Schaum, zunächst unbemerkt, voll saugen. Das Wasser im Rumpf, b.z.w. Schaum ist dann nicht mehr zu entfernen!
Besser ist es, den E-Geber  auf einer kleinen Edelstahlplatte(1) zu befestigen (schrauben) und diese Platte dann mit z.B. Sikaflex, oder einem (hochwertigen) Silikon auf zu kleben.
Natürlich sollte der Geber auch richtig sitzen, dazu eventulle Höhenunterschiede ausgleichen!
Der Untergrund sollte auch entsprechend vorbereitet werden, Stichwort Staub u.Fettfrei!
Fürs am Heck laufende Kabel kann man über der Wasserlinie, vorzugsweise am Süllrand, einen Halter setzen!

Jürgen

(1) als Grundplatte geht auch das alte weiße Kunststoff Frühstücksbrettchen, oder auch eine Aluplatte


----------



## AngelPepe (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Danke für die Antworten. 
Hab zwar noch nie mit so ner Nietenzange gearbeitet aber einmal ist immer das erste mal. Wird dann erst vorgebohrt oder jag ich die so ins Boot? 
Ja ne Anleitung ist dabei aber der Geber ist schon am Boot. War der Vorbesitzer schon dran, aber gefällt mir nicht 100%. Wenn ich n abmache, muss ich ja auch erstmal die Löcher wieder zu machen. Na ich guck mir das nochmal genau an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Terhi Boote sind in der Reparatur speziell. Es geht kein normaler Spachtel und auch epoxy hält nicht lang. Und wenn ein Loch erst mal Wasser ins Innere lässt ist der Kahn schnell im Eimer. Und Trocknen ist auch nicht.

Ich würde mir ein Rep-Set besorgen und vorhande Löcher sauber verschließen. Neue Löcher würde ich nicht bohren. 

Wie Jürgen bereits richtig schrieb geht vieles mit aufgeklebten Brettchen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Boot.

Frank


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Ich glaube bei der Relingmontage, wirst Du um die Gewindenieten nicht rumkommen.
Natürlich muss vorgebohrt werden, den Nieten solltest Du vor dem Einpressen noch etwas Sikaflex geben und die VA Schrauben mit denen später die Reling angeschraubt wird auch.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Du kannst auch im Außenbereich ruhig schrauben, allerdings immer mit Sikaflex.

 Meine Gebermontage an gleichem Boot sieht so aus:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257526&page=4


 Und das ist seit 1989 dicht.


----------



## AngelPepe (8. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

ok also erstmal eins nach dem anderen. reling hat noch zeit ;o)
hab mir jetzt erstmal das terhi fix bestellt und werde damit erstmal die schraubenlöcher( abgedichtet sind sie zwar aber gefällt mir nicht) zu machen. alles weitere werd ich dann erstmal ausprobieren. ob mit platte oder wie du dorschgreifer. gefällt mir übrigens die stelle wo du den geber installiert hast.
in dem zusammenhang werd ich gleich noch nen paar schönheitsreparaturen durchführen. beim vorbesitzer hats beim slippen ab und zu mal bissel am trailer gekratzt. 

jemand ahnung mit propellern? hab mir gestern den propeller angekratzt. leichter bodenkontakt. kann da was passieren? bzw was sollte man prüfen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*



AngelPepe schrieb:


> ok also erstmal eins nach dem anderen. reling hat noch zeit ;o)


 
Auch die Reling, die Schaltamatur, der Steuerstand, Echolothalte, GPS-Halter, Kabelführung, die Sitzplatten, Staukastendeckel, das ist alles geschraubt. Selbst komplett einmal rundherum die kleinen Nippel für die Fahrpersenning, auch alles geschraubt. 

Bei mir hat das der Terhihändler alles montiert, das gehört so.

Mach dich nicht verrückt, wenn Du das ordentlich und gewissenhaft mit Sikaflex machst, gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## AngelPepe (8. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Na Wischiwaschi eh nicht.  Soll ja noch ne Weile halten. 

Jemand ne Ahnung ob der Propeller getauscht werden sollte? 







|kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Nein, ist noch völlig normal.


----------



## AngelPepe (9. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

|waveyanke an alle
Jetzt hab ich erstmal genug Infos, jetzt bin ich dran aktiv zu werden :q


----------



## AngelPepe (14. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi Boot zum Angeln fertig machen*

Hab heute mal zeit gehabt und mal angefangen die rutenhalter zu montieren. Nichts aufregendes aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen  ach ja. Die günstige Marke Eigenbau ;-) 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=6114&pictureid=57540


----------

